# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Macros on iPhone

## Dem0nEyesKy0

Is there any possible way to use macros on IOS?
I have an iPhone 5 (which hasnt been updated to IOS 7 yet), and am desperately looking for a way to use macros on an excel sheet I have, on the iPhone (to be exact, just clicking the 'macros button'). I dont care about editing/changing the actual macros formula and what not, but just maybe editing the cell values only.
Is this possible at all?

----------


## amita.harij

Hi,

A general macro application probably is not possible in iOS. 

Thanks!

----------

